# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Valerian Root

## Repo!

Has anybody every tried this? I've done some research and i've been getting mixed results. Some say it helps you sleep, but causes your Dream Recall to drop and causes you to not be able to remember your dreams. But then others say that it helps their dream recall and also increases the vividness your their dreams. So now I'm asking those of you that have tried it. Have you had any noticeable effects? And did it effect you in means of attaining lucidity?

----------


## Fiddler's Green

Check out this thread:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=57128

----------


## horsebucket

I took some valerian root extract for the first time last night and it increased my dream recall a thousand fold. For that past few months I have hardly been remembering any dreams but now I could tell you at least 5 dreams I had last night.

----------


## SexyMinx

Maybe it depends on the person. Each should try it and see what happens.

----------


## horsebucket

Did it again last night and again I remembered loads of dreams vividly. I remember loads of little details. Some of the most ridiculous dreams I've had in a long time too. Heres a few bizarre dreams I remember from last night

1.) I was on some island and there were 2 women talking it was like a movie I wasn't really participating then all of a sudden a T-Rex comes and eats on of the women so I start running and I jumped into a bush.

2.) This one was like a computer game me and this squad were on some kinda mission to get some supplies or something. It was nighttime and we got to the spot then this woman says "theres snipers around here. The only people that have sniper rifles these days are terrorists and Eastern Europeans". Since there were Eastern European terrorists in the trees I was on my guard then a big gunfight broke out and everyone else had machine guns while I only had a handgun but I was like Rambo I was rolling around diving into ditches and shooting petrol tanks. I found big stacks of money but upon closer inspection I realized it was monopoly money.

----------


## Firewalker

I've had mixed results with Valerian.  Sometimes I recall a lot of dreams with it and other times I can't recall any dreams after taking it.  If you want extreme dreams and recall I suggest trying St. John's Wort and 5-Htp.  These are amazing.  Just be carefull if you do though, they can both have side effects and St. John's Wort can inerfere with a lot of medications, so if you are on any I would check up on it first.

----------


## upupaway

I definitely sleep well and have improved dreams with valerian.  I don't use it however, because for some reason I also get a headache the morning after.  I'm not prone to headaches otherwise, so I just think it's not for me.  Great dreams when I do use it tho!

----------

